# Is there a list of private doctors / practices in Germany (Berlin) that are good?



## Donford (Mar 22, 2016)

Hi,

I'm privately insured, living in Berlin, and looking for an official, good list of private doctors / practices in Berlin, that I can consider to treat some ailments I have. Preferably with reviews etc.
Googling it just results in a mess...

Thanks


----------

